
Dorian Nakamoto Is Suing Newsweek - rpledge
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/13/dorian-nakamoto-is-suing-newsweek/
======
devindotcom
Good! I look forward to seeing the lack of method applied by Newsweek shown in
court documents. It was a phenomenally irresponsible thing for them to
publish, and I hope they pay for it.

edit: a friend pointed out that I should probably say that I write for nbc
news so I'm kind of trashing the competition. This is really just my personal
distaste speaking, though.

~~~
stephenitis
props for the edited disclosure.

------
MWil
The reporter's attitude even after it was demonstrated how sloppy her work was
(if she didn't know) really put a nail in the coffin of having any sympathy
for her

------
thinkcomp
As someone who has been fighting in court for a number of years against an
author and publisher who widely distributed blatantly false material, with
plenty of hard evidence to support my claims, I think this will be a really
hard lawsuit to win. Newsweek will argue First Amendment all day long.
Defamation law varies by state and California's standard involves "special
damage," which might be hard to prove for someone without steady employment.
(See [http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-defamation-
law.](http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-defamation-law.)) There might
be some kind of emotional distress claim, which would make sense, but it's not
going to be easy to put a number on.

You might expect to see a settlement given Newsweek's backtracking.

[I'm not a lawyer. This isn't even close to being legal advice.]

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
I don't think this will go to court and given the exposure of this screw-up,
Newsweek will have no choice but to give him a nice fat settlement.

------
37prime
It seems a lot of people forgot about the piece, or at least that’s what
Newsweek is hoping.

Whether or not Dorian Nakamoto won the lawsuit or not, Newsweek’s credibility
goes down at least a notch.

~~~
judk
I thought Newsweek shut down and sold their name a whole back. So Newswrek
isn't really Newsweek.

------
dasil003
I hope something good for Dorian Nakamoto comes out of this whole nonsense
because he's obviously a guy whose seen better times. Everyone at Newsweek
needs to quit and go find a real job because their entire existence only made
sense before Digg and Reddit came into existence. There's no journalism there,
it's just the thing you flip through for the most attention-grabbing bits.

~~~
jgalt212
Easy on the grave dancing, buddy. Didn't Reddit's citizen journalists accuse
the wrong people for the Boston Marathon bombing?

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2013/04/25/boston-
bombing...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2013/04/25/boston-bombing-
social-media-student-brown-university-reddit/2112309/)

Surely, this a is sin greater than whatever Newsweek may have committed.

~~~
cbd1984
Yes, out of a few million users, a few committed bad acts. Who the Hell could
possibly have seen that coming?

~~~
jgalt212
The point is not that there are a few bad apples out there, but that Reddit
(and other crowd sourced media) have limited ability to police/prevent such
actors and their actions. I posit that the editors of Newsweek and other
assorted old media have more control over their reporters both before and
after the story is published.

------
metabrew
Yup, fair enough.

Looks like Newsweek fucked up.

------
snowwrestler
Reporters are allowed to make mistakes in reporting, and accusing someone of
inventing a famous and well-liked technology is not defamatory.

This will get killed on First Amendment grounds pretty quickly.

~~~
SuperKlaus
Of course they're allowed to make mistakes but gross negligence needs to be
held accountable for.

------
xname
What if Satoshi Nakamoto donate to Dorian Nakamoto with bitcoin? That will be
amazing ... ...

------
ydevnow
Dorian should sell his bitcoins to fund the lawsuit.

------
ASneakyFox
This is silly. If all the publicity really "hurt" him he wouldn't be spurring
up all this publicity. He's just ganking fools for all they got.

------
smithkl42
It's worth noting that Newsweek is owned by the same folks who got hit with a
$2.3MM fine by the EPA for knowingly violating asbestos removal rules.
[http://blog.wouldbetheologian.com/2014/04/thats-gotta-
hurt.h...](http://blog.wouldbetheologian.com/2014/04/thats-gotta-hurt.html)

~~~
kevincrane
Is it worth noting? That just sounds like a smear that's unrelated to the
posted story to me.

